# There's Too Much Classic TV For Me!Annoucning Me-Too WMEU-TV Broadcast Channel 48



## bluegras

With the weath of classic TV programs available there's more than one stations can handle!That's Me-TV has a new kid sister!Chicago's home for classic television ,announces the newest addition to its local station group,Me-Too.Beginning March 1st,2008 Chicago viewers will now have two choices for classic television programming:Me-Tv on WWME-TV,Broadcast Channel 23 and Me-Too on the newly renamed WMEU-TV,Broadcast Channel 48 to read the rest of the press release go to the following type in google WWME-METV and look on the bottom left of the website where is says in the subject line above and click on the link and it should take you there.If you would like to see this channel added to your lineup please contact directv and let them know you want this channel.I want this channel added also.Any help would be very appreciated.

Thanks ;-)

Allen Culver
Streator,Illinois


----------



## Tornillo

If it only carried Hill Street Blues.......


----------



## ansky

I wish we had channels like that in NYC. Classic TV shows are far better than the crap that is out now.


----------



## fluffybear

Retro Television Network (RTN) just came online here in Atlanta on Channel 2.2 and has been real treat.
I would not opposed either to a second classic TV channel, maybe something going back to the golden age of TV


----------



## Tubaman-Z

In days gone by.....Nick-At-Night (preceding TV Land) carried such classics as Car 54, Dobie Gillis, and others. I'd enjoy a channel that showed those plus such fare as Ed Sullivan, The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson, Roy Rogers, and similar. All upscaled to 720p of course.


----------



## whitepelican

fluffybear said:


> Retro Television Network (RTN) just came online here in Atlanta on Channel 2.2 and has been real treat.
> I would not opposed either to a second classic TV channel, maybe something going back to the golden age of TV


We recently started receiving RTN here in Green Bay as well. How could anyone not like a lineup that features a three-hour block of "The A-Team", "Night Rider" and "Airwolf"?


----------



## MLBurks

Given the fact that I have seemingly hundreds of channels via satellite, it is amazing to me that there is no channel that plays the real classic TV shows like those mentioned already in this thread (are you listening TV Land?). But broadcasters don't care about anything except numbers and revenue. No "classic" TV station will ever be able to pull the numbers needed and bring in revenue necessary to stay on the air nationally. Of course, I could be wrong but that is why I think TV Land has gone down the toilet. It started out great, but then started to change. I'm waiting for Boomerang to take the plunge. I've seen small signs of it starting. But it would be great to see a channel like that.


----------



## machavez00

fluffybear said:


> Retro Television Network (RTN) just came online here in Atlanta on Channel 2.2 and has been real treat.
> I would not opposed either to a second classic TV channel, maybe something going back to the golden age of TV


KAZT has signed on to carry RTN on 7.2 I haven't checked it today, so it may be on in Phoenix as well.


----------



## YKW06

machavez00 said:


> KAZT has signed on to carry RTN on 7.2 I haven't checked it today, so it may be on in Phoenix as well.


Not yet; 7.2 is still simulcasting 7.1 (go figure). The KAZT website still notes the RTN launch date as TBA.


----------



## dishrich

bluegras said:


> If you would like to see this channel added to your lineup please contact directv and let them know you want this channel.I want this channel added also.Any help would be very appreciated.


I just saw this a couple day's ago - AWESOME!
MeTV is probably the main reason why I "moved" to Chicago - I LUV this station! 
I DEFINITELY hope D* adds WMEU as well. (since obviously I can't receive it OTA  ) 
I'm amazed that they are able to keep one station running on an all classic TV format, but now TWO!
IMHO, MeTV blows Nick & TV Land away!


----------



## judson_west

whitepelican said:


> We recently started receiving RTN here in Green Bay as well. How could anyone not like a lineup that features a three-hour block of "The A-Team", "Night Rider" and "Airwolf"?


The Universal HD channel had Night Rider in 1080i (upscaled I'm sure) and it looked great. W/O commercials was a bonus. Once I saw this, I was hoping for some of the other Universal greats like The A-Team, Simon and Simon, Riptide, etc.


----------



## machavez00

judson_west said:


> The Universal HD channel had Night Rider in 1080i (upscaled I'm sure) and it looked great. W/O commercials was a bonus. Once I saw this, I was hoping for some of the other Universal greats like The A-Team, Simon and Simon, Riptide, etc.


shows that were filmed on good stock transfers well to HD. I read that it is about $10k an episode.


----------



## ShawnDHill

I just wished DirecTV carried AmericanLife TV, especially instead of the mutliple channels of informercials wasting bandwith. Time Warner Cable in my area carries the channel.


----------



## Davenlr

For a small ~$200 investment in a FTA satellite system, you retro fans would have access to about 30 RTN's with different schedules and local oldies, several international news channels, A 24/7 oldies movie channel with little to no commercials, Christian music videos, and all the PBS you can handle, and its all free. If you are in the south you can pick up some of the stronger sats with an 18" dish, although a 36" is best. Check out www.ftalist.com for more.


----------



## dishrich

ShawnDHill said:


> I just wished DirecTV carried AmericanLife TV, especially instead of the mutliple channels of informercials wasting bandwith. Time Warner Cable in my area carries the channel.


I'd like this channel too; Insight carries it here - it's a great channel.


----------



## Link

MLBurks said:


> Given the fact that I have seemingly hundreds of channels via satellite, it is amazing to me that there is no channel that plays the real classic TV shows like those mentioned already in this thread (are you listening TV Land?). But broadcasters don't care about anything except numbers and revenue. No "classic" TV station will ever be able to pull the numbers needed and bring in revenue necessary to stay on the air nationally. Of course, I could be wrong but that is why I think TV Land has gone down the toilet. It started out great, but then started to change. I'm waiting for Boomerang to take the plunge. I've seen small signs of it starting. But it would be great to see a channel like that.


Nick at Nite was great in the 80s showing classic shows from the 60s and 70s and the creative promos were great. Today it is NOT as good at all and basically just has Fresh Prince (way too often), Roseanne, Cosby Show, Home Improvement, and George Lopez. Why it has George Lopez which is not a classic show and runs on local stations in syndication is beyond me. TV Land is still pretty fair but has started airing newer shows like Extreme Makeover: Home Edition and reality shows like High School Reunion. I'm not interested in seeing that kind of programming on TV Land and will not watch it.

I don't know why they don't come out with decade era channels like TV Land Classic: The 60s, The 70s, The 80s or do theme channels TV Land Sitcoms, TV Land Dramas, TV Land Westerns. I'd pay extra for channels like this.


----------



## djzack67

Link said:


> Nick at Nite was great in the 80s showing classic shows from the 60s and 70s and the creative promos were great. Today it is NOT as good at all and basically just has Fresh Prince (way too often), Roseanne, Cosby Show, Home Improvement, and George Lopez. Why it has George Lopez which is not a classic show and runs on local stations in syndication is beyond me. TV Land is still pretty fair but has started airing newer shows like Extreme Makeover: Home Edition and reality shows like High School Reunion. I'm not interested in seeing that kind of programming on TV Land and will not watch it.
> 
> I don't know why they don't come out with decade era channels like TV Land Classic: The 60s, The 70s, The 80s or do theme channels TV Land Sitcoms, TV Land Dramas, TV Land Westerns. I'd pay extra for channels like this.


thats sounds great.


----------



## mxd

Link said:


> Nick at Nite was great in the 80s showing classic shows from the 60s and 70s and the creative promos were great. Today it is NOT as good at all and basically just has Fresh Prince (way too often), Roseanne, Cosby Show, Home Improvement, and George Lopez. Why it has George Lopez which is not a classic show and runs on local stations in syndication is beyond me. TV Land is still pretty fair but has started airing newer shows like Extreme Makeover: Home Edition and reality shows like High School Reunion. I'm not interested in seeing that kind of programming on TV Land and will not watch it.
> 
> I don't know why they don't come out with decade era channels like TV Land Classic: The 60s, The 70s, The 80s or do theme channels TV Land Sitcoms, TV Land Dramas, TV Land Westerns. I'd pay extra for channels like this.


:lol: I think Will Smith must own controlling interest in Nick!!


----------



## aa9vi

FYI, Milwaukee also has added Me-TV with slightly different programming on 58-3.


----------



## puckwithahalo

I remember watching "Perfect Strangers" on nick at nite for a while....great show...and i would kill to watch "Get Smart" again (considering buying the dVd's that came out recently)


----------



## kbuente

_Get Smart_ is on _WWME_ in Chicago....And Dish Network carries it, too.

I too remember the good ol' days of Car 54, Mr Ed, Leave it to Beaver, and Wonder Woman....all on reruns on Nick and Night in the 80's.

Whatever happened to the show Emergency?


----------



## ajc68

kbuente said:


> _Get Smart_ is on _WWME_ Whatever happened to the show Emergency?


Haven't seen it in syndication in several years, but they are up to Season 4 on DVD.


----------



## MLBurks

kbuente said:


> Whatever happened to the show Emergency?


I miss that show. I used to go by that fire station that they show in the opening sequence on the way to church as a kid.


----------



## n3ntj

Our local ABC affiliate (WHTM) is going to be adding this network as their 27.2 feed soon. Too bad I can't get them OTA from my location.


----------



## Terry K

Milwaukee now has Me on 49(-1) as well. Word is they're trying to get it on D*.


----------

